# Our Winter birds



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

There are lots this year as the poor creatures cant find food this time of year here so I feed them as well as others they are fun to watch!Even the tree rats need food too I guess!


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Is that a woodpecker? I've not seen ours this year. My DH has bought me some new binoculars so I'm looking forward to trying them out properly on one of the RSPB sites.

We often say in our house that with the birds inside and out and the cats, they are better fed than we are.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Gernella said:


> Is that a woodpecker? I've not seen ours this year. My DH has bought me some new binoculars so I'm looking forward to trying them out properly on one of the RSPB sites.
> 
> We often say in our house that with the birds inside and out and the cats, they are better fed than we are.


This very true. As for my birds (and all my other pets) I'd rather go hungry myself than see them go without. After all, we have a choice, they don't

All the best alan g a


----------

